
Network Solutions nightmare - jh37
Back in 1999 when I purchased my domain name there really wasn&#x27;t many choices for registering.<p>Short story to a long battle with them: Network Solutions made it extremely difficult to transfer my domain name out.<p>1. They tried to upsell me with each call&#x2F;or support email<p>2. They explained that I could lose my domain if I transfer out.. How does that happen?<p>3. They took 6+ days to release, when others I&#x27;ve used released in less than 24hrs. And it wasn&#x27;t until I..<p>Took to Twitter for them to listen, and that worked.  I am now free from the nightmare that is Network Solutions.
======
beezle
I had an issue leaving a hosting company called Arvixe last year. It was a
horrible experience and took a week to leave. No upsell but much 'its not our
problem' bs.

In theory, they were within allowed timeframes. In comparison to other
switches I've made that took minutes to a few hours, it was pathetic and
confirmed my belief that moving was the right choice.

------
buserror
I have the same problem, my domain name from 1994 or something -- they make it
unbelievably hard to transfer, and have charged me a little fortune in 'fees'
for 'late renewals' and other completely bogus claims.

Bunch of crooks. Scrapping the barrel -- with me.

The twitter trick is a good one, I'm going to try to escape from their grasp
using it...

